# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Denisa Krasta

## Denisa

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi All 
Quhem Denisa Krasta, jam 23 vjec. Jam nga tirana. Shkollen e mesme e kam mbaruar tek gjimnazi Petro Nini Luarasi, matura 97-98.Kam 2 vjet ne Canada, jam me familjen dhe gjith farefisin ktu. Jam ne vitin e 2 per Business Management. 
Jam 173cm, pesha 63kg, brune ,sy jeshil. 
Hobby: Tennisi, noti, patinat, gjumi(lol). 
Me chat futem me Denisa.(emrin tim) 
Ne Tirane kam banuar tek 21-Dhjetori dhe kam pas punuar tek gazeta Celsi. Foton time do e publikoj shum shpejt, se kshu ne pergjithsi jom goc e turpshme. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- :peshku:

----------


## Albo

Denisa, gocat e bukura i vret bukuria e vet ! 

Keshtu qe ajo bukuria jote ua prishi mendjen cunave por zgjoi pak xhelozi te tepruar edhe tek gocat. Keto bene qe ata te thone gjera te papelqyera ne adresen tende. Megjithate, mos u merzit se ti e di kush je. Koken lart, trupin drejt dhe mos degjo shume ca thone te tjeret  :buzeqeshje: 

Faleminderit per prezantimin dhe miresevjen tek forumi shqiptar.

----------


## Shanon

O Albo sa kot paske qene dhe ti mer jahu e ne te tjerave pse sna thua miresevini tek forumi shqiptar por vetem denises. pupu pike e zeze:P

----------


## Albo

Shanon, foton tende nuk e kam pare akoma, dhe sa per mireseardhjen u kam thene gati te gjitheve  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Shanon

pse Albo duhet te jesh patjeter e bukur qe te thuash mireserdhet:P sme duket shume arsye e forte si thua ti? se mund te jesh dhe pa mend ne koke ... nejse une per shaka e kisha heren e pare tani te dyten e mora pak si shume seriozisht lol

----------


## Xhuliano

:i terbuar:   :i terbuar:   :i terbuar:   :i terbuar:   :i terbuar: 


                                             Sincerly X.

----------


## Asteroid

SHANON



Po ti kaq problem e paske qe ALBO ste uroje mirseardhjen ne forum.TI JE SI YLL S'ESHTE VETEM DENISA E BUKUR
 :shkelje syri:   :i qetë:

----------


## Denisa

o Princi, ke faqja ime i bo komplimente Shanonit ti e? Shko me ke faqja goces ene boji hartim po deshe, masanej...heh...bilardon e lu mir e? se e pash qe spontin e perdorje "nuk eshte vetem denisa e mire" tatatata me i gur do me vra 2 harabela ti e...lol...

----------


## Acid_Burn

o Denisa qe je e bukur e bukur je po nuk me dukesh me harabel po pul deti hahahaha nuk e di pse kam nje pershtypje te tille

----------


## Denisa

pershtypje???

----------


## Asteroid

Denisa

Po pse je kaq nevrike moj cupe?U bere xheloze ti?Une nuk do te beje ty komplimenta cdo sekonde se pastaj u del boja.Kur shoh nje vajze te bukur nuk rri dot pa i bere komplimenta,si ty ashtu dhe Shanon apo ndonje tjetre.Komplimentat ti bera te mesazhi privat dhe ketu ne faqen tende,tjeter se keta miqte moderatora a cfare jane i fshine.Nqfts nuk e ke lexuar ta shkruaj prape.
 :i qetë: 
Denisa ti je si ajo vera Franceze (Bordeaux) qe njehere ta provosh,gjithe jeten do ta kerkosh?!?
 :buzeqeshje:  
Sa per bilardon sdi ta luaj fare ,por di lojra te tjera me te bukura ,po te duash te te mesoje ndonje kerko dhe une do te pergjigjem.

Edhe nje gje per harabelat,mua harabelat me pelqejne dhe skam vrare ndonje jo me te vras dy .



CIAO DENIII

----------


## Alida

HEY

Ej o Princo humor palestinez paske  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Brari

Kur shkruani mendoni pak per rregullat.

Ketu ne kete fraze me poshte nuk respektohen hapesirat mes fundit te nje fjalie dhe  fillimit  te fjalise tjeter. 

"Po pse je kaq nevrike moj cupe?U bere xheloze ti?Une nuk do te beje ty komplimenta cdo sekonde se pastaj u del boja.Kur shoh nje vajze te bukur nuk rri dot pa i bere komplimenta,si ty ashtu dhe Shanon apo ndonje tjetre.Komplimentat ti bera te mesazhi privat dhe ketu ne faqen tende,tjeter se keta miqte moderatora a cfare jane i fshine.Nqfts nuk e ke lexuar ta shkruaj prape." 

Duhet...

"Po pse je kaq nevrike moj cupe? U bere xheloze ti? Une nuk do te beje ty komplimenta cdo sekonde se pastaj u del boja. Kur shoh nje vajze te bukur nuk rri dot pa i bere komplimenta si ty ashtu dhe Shanonit apo ndonje tjetre.  Komplimentat ti bera te mesazhi privat dhe ketu ne faqen tende  tjeter se keta miqte moderatora a cfare jane i fshine. Nqs nuk e ke lexuar ta shkruaj prape. "

----------


## Henri

Hahahaaaaa, Bra, te ngordh una qe s'te shpeton asnje presje e tepert ty!

Denisa, me fal qe jam jashte teme  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Asteroid

O BRARO,FUNDJA DY PRESJE ME SHUME,KAM VENE,POR PO TE RRI UNE TE KONTROLLOJ POSTET E TU,KUSHEDI SA GABIME KA.
PO TANI SA GABIME KAM BERE?


Hi Alida!Mire je ti?

Kishe ndonje gje kunder palestinezeve?


Alida nuk duhet te jesh kaq e turpshme vazhdoje fjaline deri ne fund.

A peach is a peach,a plum is a plum,a kiss isn't a kiss without some tongue,so close your eyes and open your mouth and give your tongue some exercise

----------

